# His ashes.... (Zeus)



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I am trying to prepare for his ashes to come back. I believe we are getting them tomorrow, (Wed). This past week and a half was hard. It was so hard leaving his body at the vets office. I know his spirit is not in this body but...it was so difficult to leave him there. I felt like I was abandoning him. I am having such a hard time knowing what they had to do to "him"....that big, soft, fuzzy body I used to hug and hold everyday. ... Tomorrow is going to be a rough day! I look at his pictures while I'm at work and I think to myself I can't wait to get home and scratch that big fuzzy head of his and for a split second I forget he's not here anymore. It was so natural to always have him here. It seems unreal still at times. I just can't believe he's gone. Just knowing I had a 100lb+ dog and I'm getting back a tiny box...I don't think I'm going to do well tomorrow. ... It will get easier...it will get easier...it will get easier....it will get easier... - one day it will sink in.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:hugs: This brought tears to my eyes. It brought back the memory of this past Thanksgiving when we had to let our dear Abby (black lab) go. She was 18 years old. We had rescued her when she was 4 so we had her for 14 years and she was my 15 year old son's best friend. The hardest thing we did was leave her at the vet's office and then pick up her ashes. We had wanted her ashes home for Christmas but there was an issue with getting her back in time and we didn't have her ashes home for Christmas. That was upsetting. My son now has them on his dresser in his bedroom. He put her collar around the tin and he talks to her still when he's feeling down. 

It will get better...I promise you. We have all gotten to the point the we can actually talk about Abby without tearing up and changing the subject. The old saying..."it's better to have loved and lost then to have never loved at all"...I believe this applies to the bond we have with our animals. I can't imagine never having loved or been loved by Abby..even though in the end I lost her...I would never trade that time with her for anything. It takes time to heal...while physically Zeus is no longer with you, he will forever be in your heart.

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through the next few days. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had a really hard time with this also..I got the box, and thought,,my god, my dog is in there(( 

I just got this ad and haven't checked it out yet, they supposedly have nice jewelry and such to preserve ashes, hair, whatever,,Pet Memorial Jewelry by Lisa Havelin 

I saved alot of Dodges fur and have some in a locket, but will check this out as well, it comforts me to know he is always with me..

Hang in there,


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I had a really hard time with this also..I got the box, and thought,,my god, my dog is in there((
> 
> I just got this ad and haven't checked it out yet, they supposedly have nice jewelry and such to preserve ashes, hair, whatever,,Pet Memorial Jewelry by Lisa Havelin
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link...I saved some of abby's fur also. Hopefully they have something masculine for my son. He wears her dog tag on a chain around his neck.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I really can't offer you much Linda apart from the old cliché that time heals. I found it to be true for my girls, 4 years on and I still have the odd 'moment' but in general I can talk about them and laugh at memories. My only advice would be for you to allow yourself time to grieve for your beloved Zeus :hugs:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, it gets easier with time, but there are always going to be those moments. It's been nine months since Klaus passed away, and we speak of him nearly every day with love and smiles and jokes even. 

But yesterday morning, I called my husband to remind him of what day it was, and suddenly I couldn't speak. My throat closed up and tears welled up and I couldn't regain my composure for some long minutes. 

Yesterday would have been Klaus's tenth birthday.

Yeah, it's tough.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I lost Chief 10 years ago and still think of him every day. I didn't get his ashes because I didn't think I could handle it. Now I wish I did.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I lost Chief 10 years ago and still think of him every day. I didn't get his ashes because I didn't think I could handle it. Now I wish I did.


The place where we have taken all of our dogs to be cremated have a book in their lobby where you can write a little something about your pet. At the end of the week (or month, whatever) they take out those "memory pages" burn them and then spread those ashes in the garden there. I thought that was very sweet and I know it made me feel good to write down some of the things I loved about our dogs.

Perhaps, you could write a letter to Chief or just jot down some memories, something, burn it and then keep those ashes? I know it's not the same thing at all as Chief's ashes, but it may help.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I buried Max and Sadie at a place I consider home...my grandmothers home Its a place that Max loved underneath a tree that he used to like to lie under. My uncle planted the tree. It brings me comfort to know that they are buried there I like your signature line


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Linda,
We have our 2 cat's and Michaels Great Dane's ashes in urns on the fireplace mantel.
It was actually very comforting to have them back home where they belong.:angel:
My mom had her dog Hunter cremated too.
At first, she didn't like the idea, but then she was glad she had it done.
I too talk to them all of the time.
I had both of my cats for 18 years.
The Great Dane was before my husband and I were together, but I know it comforts him.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

you will feel a bit better once Zeus is home


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Picking up my Link's ashes was very hard. He was very young, 22 months. I couldn't even talk when I went in to get them. I hadn't thought about that beforehand so it really hit me hard. I got home and cried for hours, hugging the container. It still sends pain through me and it's been 3 years.

There is a glass artist in Ohio who does designs with ashes (she's done human ashes). She embeds them in molten glass and they are very beautiful. I visited there last year and was very impressed with her work. I know I still have her card somewhere...The name of her studio is Liquid Light, Hocking Hills, Ohio. Just another idea if anyone is interested.


----------



## dak11 (Mar 12, 2010)

We got our Siberian Husky's ashes back but decided to not go through our Vet.

We found a local pet cemetery which did cremations. We dropped Dakota off on Sunday (the morning he passed) and came back on Monday where they had laid him out and gave us 30 minutes to say good bye. During that 30 minutes one of the workers came in and read the rainbow bridge for us.

Afterward we were given the option to view him enter the crematorium, which we did and were glad of it. Just before the doors closed there were speckles of light that looked like stars all around him (we assume it was the heat and dust) but it gave us the feelingn that he was being called to heaven. They told us to return in a couple hours and we watch them remove the ashes and placed them in a very nice wood box.

Some might view that as an extreme but we were comforted to know that we were with him through the whole process and that we got him back.

His ashes are in the family room with his picture above the box.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I couldn't find a current link but here is some of here late husband's (Marco Jerman) work. She does the same type of technique so you can get an idea of the intricacy of her work...I'll look for that card if anyone is interested. The contact phone number is the same, I believe.
Jerman Art Glass - Flameworked Art Glass


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

:hugs: Thank you everyone. I read all your posts with tears in my eyes. When the vet called me today to say his ashes were back - I broke down on the phone to the poor woman. I told her...(not even sure if she understood me I was crying so hard) but I told her my husband would be in to get them. Something happened at work and he wasn't able to get him back.  So he's still not home. Which is making me even sadder. 

When I got my last dogs ashes back I was a complete wreck. I took the bag out of the box and held the bag and petted it and talked to "him". Morbid I guess but I was just in such shock that he was such a big dog and now all I have back is this little box. I know I'm going to be feeling the same when I get Zeus' ashes back. I wish the vet was still open - as much as it would hurt me - I would have went in to got them myself tonight. 

When I made the appt to put Zeus down I asked (again through my sobbing ang sobbing - poor woman on the other line) but I asked her if there was a place I could bring Zeus myself to be cremated so I could insure it was actually Zeus I was getting back and she said she didn't know of a place that did that anywhere around here. And it was such a quick thing that happened from when I found out just how truly sick he was and he was dying and suffering infront of us and just the next day he was put down - I didn't spend the time to search out a place to see if anything was close around here....I wish I did now.  I was so focused on relieving him from the horrible pain he was in - ... I feel like I didn't do my full research. Between all my sobbing - the only thing I could ask her was if she trusted the place. She said yes and that she got her dogs ashes back from that place. Since she was the owner of the vets office, I thought I would trust her. As much as I thought it might be a little too extreme to witness Zeus going in a whole body and coming out ashes...I wanted to - but didn't know of a place around here. I wish I would have looked better.

Thank you again for all your support everyone. I know almost all of you have been through this. I know in time it will get better. The other day was the first day I didn't wake up in complete tears and sobbing because he wasn't there. Even though I am still breaking down several times during the day... I know it will get better.

Thank you everyone! :hugs: Tomorrow I will have my boy home again. {sobbing again} Oh these tears....they don't seem to stop.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Trina said:


> The place where we have taken all of our dogs to be cremated have a book in their lobby where you can write a little something about your pet. At the end of the week (or month, whatever) they take out those "memory pages" burn them and then spread those ashes in the garden there. I thought that was very sweet and I know it made me feel good to write down some of the things I loved about our dogs.
> 
> Perhaps, you could write a letter to Chief or just jot down some memories, something, burn it and then keep those ashes? I know it's not the same thing at all as Chief's ashes, but it may help.


That is a beautiful idea. Thank you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Linda, I'd love to tell you that time heals all wounds, but we still miss Dena so much, and she died in October of 2008.  It does get easier, but I cried for a long time afterwards, and I still have those moments from time to time. 

Cherish those memories, but know that it will take some time for the pain to heal. :hugs:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Max & Simba passed away in 2007.There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about them.

Here is a video thats a tribute too all who have gone to the bridge:

The Rainbow Bridge

If it makes you feel any better Zeus is welcome to play with Max & Simba up there.=) Simba will be glad to share her tennis balls and Max would love to share his biscuits.=)

Just know he is with you in spirit.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Hang in there today, I know it will be hard and will be thinking of you.
He'll always be with you :rose:


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

momto3k9s said:


> ...I asked her if there was a place I could bring Zeus myself to be cremated so I could insure it was actually Zeus I was getting back and she said she didn't know of a place that did that anywhere around here.


I've never thought to ask if we could witness the actual cremation, but our local pet crematorium gives you a notarized letter certifying that the enclosed ashes are indeed your pet's (it includes the pet's name, address, date of birth & death.) So there is some measure of authenticity and reassurance.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Raziel 
Knighted Member

Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 2,930 










I stood by your bed last night; I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep. 
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 
I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached out to me. 
I was with you at the shops today; your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels; I wish I could do more. 
I was with you at my grave today; you tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there. 
I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you; I smiled and said "It's me." 
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. 
It's possible for me to be so near you every day.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 
You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 
The day is almost over... I smile and watch you yawning
And say, "Goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." 
And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. 
I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me 
__________________
Kilo- GSD 







 
*Linda,*
*You and Zeus will be together again one day.*:angel:


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

The Original Mementos Glass Cremains Reliquary Art Objects

I cannot describe how happy I am with the two pieces I had made with Eich's ashes; a blue ball and a red dumbbell, his two favorite toys. 

Here they are with the actual toys they represent:










The ball sits prominently in my living room bookcase and the dumbbell gets center placement on my fireplace mantel. They're discreet and beautiful and I am comforted knowing I will always have him close by.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Zeus is back home. His ashes are next to me in bed as I type this. He'll stay here tonight and sleep next to me. The last time he was in this house, I was laying on the floor sleeping with him. I held his paw until I fell sleep - I knew the next day he would be gone. .... Now I look at the pictures I posted of him - so many silly and goofy ones - so many showing what love he had for the kids, so many showing that he just wanted to be with us and I look next to me now and all I have left of him is this box. A box! I am completely dying inside. I want to wake up and have this all be a nightmare.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

rockhead said:


> The Original Mementos Glass Cremains Reliquary Art Objects
> 
> I cannot describe how happy I am with the two pieces I had made with Eich's ashes; a blue ball and a red dumbbell, his two favorite toys.
> 
> ...


 
What a unique and wonderful tribute to your boy! I never knew you could have something custom made that jsut makes sense. Beautiful!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

in july, it will be 10 years ago since my first experience of my dog pts. i was crushed. it was a monday, and by wednesday, i was frantically searching for a puppy. by friday, i found dylan. the breeders brought dylan to me at work. on the way home, we picked up skynyrd's ashes. i came home, box in one hand, puppy in the other. thinking back i was very unfair to my husband. i didn't give him any vote in the matter. my heart was pulverized, and it needed something to love. when i walked in the room, he goes, "what's that". i held out the box and said, "this is skyn". then i held out the other hand and said, "this is dylan". he took dylan, dylan licked his face, dh started getting all weepy and said, "i love you too." i'm not urging you to get a puppy, but that's the only thing i could think of to stop my heart from hurting. it didn't tho. even with the excitement of a new pup, i was still devastated. i wanted skyn back. but time goes on, and you get used to the pain and it doesn't feel as sharp. then one day you realize that you do have room left in your heart to love another. the little box sits on the stereo cabinet with an angel figurine on it. i say "hey" to him every time i go over there.

:hug: keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm glad you have him with you, even as hard as it is, it's a strange comfort:hugs:

Rockhead, that's beautiful! Such a nice way to remember him, and subtle.

Elsie, I got Drake the very day I had Link put down. It happened to be St. Patrick's Day and I couldn't bear having only his death as a memory for that day. So, it's a bitter/sweet day for me now as it represents loss and comfort. I couldn't stand an empty house and my heart was so crushed, I just didn't know what else to do! Drake never replaced Link, I made sure of that, but he did help me to heal. Being busy with a puppy takes your mind away from the pain. My pain was so intense after losing one so young...


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I know the feelings that you are having .. it is very sad....Copper was only 1 year old when pass but I loved him dearly...but I made a pic box of his stuff....and found a paw print in the back yard and made a cast of it. Put picture of him in the box...the and so put his ash to the paw cast....then I am going to have a dog party with the rest of his ashes...in the back yard..so he not in a box..and he laid in the sun...with God...


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Several years ago I had to put down my beautiful German Shepherd mix named Summer. I had her for many years and for a long time she was my only companion. She was smart, funny, beautiful, and my friend. She got a brain tumor and I had no choice. But at that time the only vet in town did not allow you to be with a pet when he put them to sleep. I had to take her to the vet, put her in a kennel, kiss her goodbye and walk away. It has been 20 years and I can still see her looking at me, not knowing why I was leaving her. It was just so cruel. He thought he was doing the right thing. But my Summer died not knowing where I was or why she was alone after spending 10 years of her life by my side. 

To all of you who lose your friends, at least be glad that you can be there to say goodbye and comfort them. I hope and pray that one day I will see my beautiful Summer again and that she will tell me she understood.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I also have Beno's ashes on our mantel along with a picture and I know he aproves of my new dog, Tony. I also keep his old leash and collar next to my dresser. I keep his bowl in a safe place in the basement near where I used to feed him. I still miss Beno and I get tears thinking about him every now and then. I hug Tony more than I ever did Beno, but only because of all the pain I felt when I lost Beno. I must admit I think of all my dogs that I've had quite often.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:hugs::teary::teary::teary::hugs: So sorry Linda.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

You have lost the wrapper,. but you will alway's have the present.Good night beautiful Zeus xx. Lynda


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. I work at an emergency clinic and my GSD,Shiloh, had been there hundreds of times with me as company during my shifts, and as a blood donor for the clinic. At 14 months she was diagnosed with autoimmune disease and given a limited life-span estimate. We had her for 3.5 more years before we had no choice but to help her over the bridge. We did the procedure on the floor of the ER Surgery suite, on her favorite blanket, where she had spent many hours and was comfortable. I held her in my arms until she was gone. It was several weeks before I could enter the surgery suite without flashbacks and tears. When her ashes were returned to the office manager, it took me almost an entire shift to get up the courage to go into the office...when I did I just held the box and sobbed. She now lies in a custom made treasure box (made by my husband) on the bottom shelf of my bookcase beside my bed. Nearest I could get to having her on the rug next me at night. It's been almost 5 years, we have 2 new dogs since then, but sometimes I still feel the pain like a knife.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you everyone. I like the wrapper and the present way of thinking!! That is so very true! I will hold that close to my heart.

Last night was a very, very tough night. A friend of mine sent me a surprise. She made me a memorial DVD of all the pictures of Zeus I put on Facebook and she added songs and words, etc....it came out so beautiful. I layed Zeus next to me in bed and we both watched. I sobbed and sobbed. Tissues piled higher and higher. He and I had quality time together (hubby was working). The last night he was here before he had to be put down, I fell asleep while holding his paw...his first night back home last night, I fell asleep holding him once again. It was hard. I know it will get easier. Never easy, ... just a little easier I hope.

elsie - I thought the same thing. The kids have been asking for a puppy. I'll post something else about in the rescue section. Your story hit home - you want something to fill that void ...although it can really never be 100% filled.


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I put the message on there for you,.It was the only thing that kept me going after the death of my young daughter 8 year's ago..I passed them on to you,. and hope they give you the same comfort as they did me.Love to you and your family .Linzi and Acer xx


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

We all know the pain of losing a friend. I think the decision of whether to get another dog right away is very personal and individual. I waited two years just because I couldn't even think of replacing my baby girl....my only caution would be that sometimes we expect too much out of the next pet. They will be different from our lost friend. Some owners blame them for that and get disappointed and some are so sad still that they overcompensate. Follow your heart and we will all be thinking of you.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Linzi, I'm so sorry about the loss of your daughter. Most of us know how horrible the loss of a dog can be...a child is unthinkable, I can't even imagine your pain.:teary:

Diane, I agree about each being different as far as when to get another. I knew, going in, and told myself daily, that I was not replacing Link with Drake, and that he was to be himself. I don't think I ever expected the same of him that I had in Link. I purposely got a completely different LOOKING dog. Link was a dark sable LC and Drake is a blk/red stock coat. Different personalities, different everything. Now, I see a dark sable LC and it touches something in me, deep. I'll never forget him, but I didn't replace him. I just made a new place in my heart and that made it easier to cope with my loss. I know everybody can't do the same, we all handle things differently. I would never tell someone else to do the same, it could be disastrous if the time is not right. Drake has been my touchstone ever since he came into my life...and that will never change either.


----------

